# We made the paper!



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Check it out!
http://wcfcourier.com/articles/2008/10/18/news/top_story/10669673.txt
:jol:.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrat! an incredible accomplishment for someone so young!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Congrats dude !


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats FYF..
nice story they wrote up!
Is that you in the one pic..cool costume


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, very cool!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice write up. 
How big was your smile???


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Excellent job! You must be very proud of your fiendish work!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

That was a sweet write up, bro!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You had better keep several copies of that paper.

Congrats on the write up.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!! That is so awesome.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow nice article. I loved the pics too. I'm also impressed that you've been doing this 4 years now and are only 18. Curious if you have theater background, if not how did you learn to do the make up? 

I'm sure you don't want to post pics from inside the haunt right now so as not to spoil things for haunt goers but I would love to see more of your scenes after Halloween is over.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats man! I sense we're going to hear more great things from you in the future. I 2nd the more pictures. lol Can't get enough.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

This is what its all about; the satisfaction that people are love what you do!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Actually, you can go to my website www.fourthyearoffear.com and check out a sneak peak of my haunt. The page is password protected, but the password is "fyf103". that way nobody from the general public can see, but all you fellow haunters can check out my work!
Enjoy!

Oh, and no theater background... Just kind of picked up the air brush and messed around with it. Each weekend the makeup gets easier and easier, and ends up looking better too!
.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats awesome. Congrats.


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats That is too cool


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way to go dude


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Well done! That is terrific!!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Front Yard Fright said:


> Actually, you can go to my website www.fourthyearoffear.com and check out a sneak peak of my haunt. The page is password protected, but the password is "fyf103". that way nobody from the general public can see, but all you fellow haunters can check out my work!
> Enjoy!
> 
> Oh, and no theater background... Just kind of picked up the air brush and messed around with it. Each weekend the makeup gets easier and easier, and ends up looking better too!
> .


Thanks for the tour! You do a really nice haunt there. Didn't expect anything as elaborate and with as many rooms and scenes as you have done. Lots to compliment you on, not sure where to start. The casket turned out great BTW; don't think I would have known that you made it if you hadn't mentioned it. The kitchen was great, the painting on the walls, etc. was very eerie. I loved your use of actors in the places you had picked--like the kitchen, bathroom, Egyptian crypt. Great kids room. I'm not into gore but the chop shop would certainly have me exiting as quick as I could! Again, the the face make up was wonderful and I thought the clown room looked great as is, not sure I would do anything to it. Enjoyed it a lot. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your kind words!
They mean so much to me!

And thank you very much Spookie... your comments made me feel all warm inside! Hehehe
Thanks again guys... You're great!
.


----------

